# Stop the smell during flowering?



## Australias (Nov 1, 2010)

Is there any way possible to stop the dank smell during flowering without getting too technical. I would like to hear some techniques people are using. Currently i have got 1 plant growing in my wardrobe soon to flower and im worrying it might stink the whole house out


----------



## carl.burnette (Nov 1, 2010)

Personally I cut out a hole the size of a square fan we had. I then put the fan half way out & I used little sheet metal screws & put one of those charcoal filters from the stove on it. They are cheap & can be replaced every couple weeks. I just put 2 of them together with more charcoal between (sandwich style) & that seems to work. It's a little ghetto compared to some of the other set ups I've seen on here but it works for me.

Search for this on here & you will find a ton of cheap & easy designs.


----------



## 9867mike777 (Nov 1, 2010)

While people don't like the smell during flowering, if you don't get the smell, your plants are probably going to be shit. The key is to constantly be venting so the odor doesn't have time to build up.


----------



## LorDeMO (Nov 1, 2010)

Why would you want to... _stop_ the smell..?


----------



## JrOne424 (Nov 1, 2010)

LorDeMO said:


> Why would you want to... _stop_ the smell..?


Maybe he want to be stealth? No?


----------



## Total Head (Nov 1, 2010)

i have your answer. get the febreeze true air filter. 20 bucks at the bed and bath store, has a range of 6-8 feet so it's perfect for a closet or tent (please don't bother with a lage scale grow, this filter will not work for that). it's an activated carbon filter and produces no smells and it makes almost no noise. i have one in my closet right now with 3 plants in full bloom under a 400w hps and the smell is 90% gone. if i threw some ona in there i'm sure there would be no smell at all. this is what you need.


----------



## LorDeMO (Nov 1, 2010)

JrOne424 said:


> Maybe he want to be stealth? No?


You know, I never realised _that_ could be the reason ~.~


----------



## lochem (Nov 1, 2010)

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Air-Filter-Unit-Universal-Included/dp/B001CKB6NC/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1288642002&sr=1-1

would something like this work?


----------



## thedude27 (Nov 1, 2010)

lochem said:


> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Air-Filter-Unit-Universal-Included/dp/B001CKB6NC/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1288642002&sr=1-1
> 
> would something like this work?


No it needs to have carbon in it. That wont work. Search for carbon air filter


----------



## lochem (Nov 1, 2010)

thedude27 said:


> No it needs to have carbon in it. That wont work. Search for carbon air filter


but i did...


----------



## thedude27 (Nov 12, 2010)

This is probably overkill for your 1 plan but:

http://www.amazon.com/2600-Carbon-Filter-Duct-Flange/dp/B002OJRC42/ref=pd_sbs_ol_2

this is the type of thing you need. Either way you need to make sure the filter you get has activated carbon in it or it wont work for what you want it to. 

What you might be able to do is use a fish tank filter replacement. Fluval makes them and they are like a mesh that is impregnated with carbon. You could put that in the path of your vent and it would take out the smell from 1 plant. http://www.petsolutions.com/storefront/product-view.ep?pID=Fluval3PlusInternalFilterReplacementMedia the carbon ones. they are kind of skinny but you can staple them together to make a bigger pannel. That is enough for 1 plant. If you go bigger you are going to need something like I showed you in the other link.


----------



## lukey boii (Nov 12, 2010)

Watever type u choose it has to have activated carbon in it, the odours that are past through the carbon via exhaust stick to it leaving only fresh clean air coming out. Theres a few cheap and easy carbon filters on here so check them out, the easist prob being the pod filter just filled with carbon and strapped onto the exhaust.

But i couldnt imagine one plant stinkin to much with adequite ventilation, good luck anyways peace


----------



## zuuluu (Nov 13, 2010)

Hey bud I was just gana tell u how to make a cheap filter from active carbon from a pet store and I was curious what I would get if I typed in cheap carbon filter on google and the first thing that came up was a post from rollitup. lolz heres the link https://www.rollitup.org/grow-room-design-setup/37229-cheap-carbon-filter-setup-all.html I have been working on my new thread on how to score weed from any where no matter ur situation. I actualy was able to buy about 600 dollars worth or carbon filters for just 200 bucks while I was doing the experiment so I wont have to wory. Il leave a link to my thread if you want to check it out. https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/382727-how-get-weed-any-where.html I love links lolz. If u want to just buy a filter this will take all the smell away for suposidly 18 to 24 months for just 50 dollars. Heres the link http://www.hidhut.com/catalog/activated-carbon-filterscrubber-carbon-cannon-p-2587.html I buy almost all my stuff here and they r great. Hapy growing  While you wait to get the smell under control just take large breaths and enjoy ur succes


----------



## phyzix (Nov 13, 2010)

Good carbon filter link in my signature.


----------



## RawBudzski (Nov 13, 2010)

easy.. . get some fabreeze .. and spray about 2-4 coats on your plants.. . try to DOUSE them. then wait a week, then do it again.


----------



## SkunkDunks (Nov 14, 2010)

phyzix said:


> Good carbon filter link in my signature.


I'm not sure if it helped the OP, but the DIY pdf helped me tremendously. Great plans for all different types of grow spaces. Thank you.


----------



## zuuluu (Nov 14, 2010)

RawBudzski said:


> easy.. . get some fabreeze .. and spray about 2-4 coats on your plants.. . try to DOUSE them. then wait a week, then do it again.


Dude.... Some people like to grow organicly and wont use anything thats not organic but some poeple dont think its a big deal but I dont think anyone wants to DOUSE there plants in fabreeze. Leaves absorbs what ever liquid you put on the leaves. I cant imagine fabreeze being very tasty or healthy for that matter. Not trying to bash just dont sound like a good idea..


----------



## Micromaster (Nov 14, 2010)

hope this isnt against the rules but
http://boards.cannabis.com/grow-faqs/59316-diy-inexpensive-odour-neutraliser.html


----------



## Canabian420 (Nov 14, 2010)

Total Head said:


> i have your answer. get the febreeze true air filter. 20 bucks at the bed and bath store, has a range of 6-8 feet so it's perfect for a closet or tent (please don't bother with a lage scale grow, this filter will not work for that). it's an activated carbon filter and produces no smells and it makes almost no noise. i have one in my closet right now with 3 plants in full bloom under a 400w hps and the smell is 90% gone. if i threw some ona in there i'm sure there would be no smell at all. this is what you need.


can u post a pic of what this febreze product looks like?


----------



## 9867mike777 (Nov 15, 2010)

RawBudzski said:


> easy.. . get some fabreeze .. and spray about 2-4 coats on your plants.. . try to DOUSE them. then wait a week, then do it again.


 This was a snark, no? I can't imagine someone being stupid enough to try it, but seeing the horrible results some people have been getting, some poor person might try it and ruin their entire crop.

It all comes down to the fact that really good weed smells during flowering. If it doesn't smell, it probably isn't worth growing. They key is to constantly vent the room. Don't allow the odor to build up.


----------



## Total Head (Nov 18, 2010)

Canabian420 said:


> can u post a pic of what this febreze product looks like?


it looks like this. http://www.bing.com/shopping/Febreeze-04530-True-Air-Odor-Eliminator/search?q=febreze%20true%20air&p1=%5bCommerceService+scenario%3d%22o%22+docid%3d%22D9935DC93DB62CE1D7BD%22%5d&wf=Commerce





behind the grate is an activated carbon pad. it's been a little over a month and it's still working. will probably have to replace the filter in a month. so i get 2 months out of the filter that is advertised to last "up to 4 months depending on the concentation of odor", the replacement filters are 3 for 20 bucks at the store but way cheaper online. less than 40 bucks for the year in replacement filters. not bad if you ask me.


----------



## irieie (Nov 18, 2010)

i have that same one in my bathroom works fine, another good thing to mask the odor would be ona gel or ozeum spray. there are many threads on here about making an ona gel bucket they are good. you can also buy an automatic dispenser that will spray ozeum at different intervals. for your small size, i would get one of these dispensers and see how it goes. gl


----------



## lordj357 (Nov 18, 2010)

Try ona block keep it in your room outside your grow space. You still want to vent your grow space but this will keep the smell down I use it and it works well for me. Good luck


----------



## legallyflying (Nov 18, 2010)

buy a cheap ionizer. Problem solved.


----------



## paOol (Nov 18, 2010)

9867mike777 said:


> It all comes down to the fact that really good weed smells during flowering. If it doesn't smell, it probably isn't worth growing. They key is to constantly vent the room. Don't allow the odor to build up.


lol?
smell doesn't affect the quality of the high. the combination of thc % and cbd do.
also, some strains just don't smell as much as others. i really hope you were trolling and aren't really that misinformed.


----------



## carl.burnette (Nov 18, 2010)

Ionizer? That will take the smell away?


----------



## legallyflying (Nov 18, 2010)

carl.burnette said:


> Ionizer? That will take the smell away?


It will help. An ozone generator will DEFINITELY take the smell out (and kill everything in the room and degrade plastic and rubber if you leave it on too long) 

Just build a cheap carbon filter and be done with it. there are plans all over that internet thing. Your looking at like $40.


----------



## Magnificient (Nov 18, 2010)

Everything I tried, 100s of dollars wasted, failed to work properly. The only thing that's worked for me without complaint is the ozone generator. You can't have it in the grow room because it will give you a headache, but you can put it inside a vent hose and use an inline fan to vacate odors from the room to the attic. My ozone generator was about a hundred dollars.


----------



## bird mcbride (Nov 18, 2010)

It is always about after they've been given their last dose of ferts in dirt and ph water is only used that they start stinking. In my F&D lavarock system I run ferts all the time. I've had people at my property that don't smoke cigs and asked them if they could smell pot growing. I got a no for an answer. The other two and only people in my op have reported that the air is fresh and nice. I know that when I cut them down and vase them in RO water for the last twenty-four hours they stink up everywhere. So...


----------



## irieie (Nov 19, 2010)

bird mcbride said:


> I know that when I cut them down and vase them in RO water for the last twenty-four hours they stink up everywhere. So...


 you cut them and then put them in a vase after you harvest? that is pretty interesting i would like to know more about your technique. please explain.


----------



## sk'mo (Nov 19, 2010)

lochem said:


> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Air-Filter-Unit-Universal-Included/dp/B001CKB6NC/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1288642002&sr=1-1
> 
> would something like this work?


Well, the increased air flow might give you a few more horsepower, but won't likely do shit for the smell.



thedude27 said:


> This is probably overkill for your 1 plan but:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/2600-Carbon-Filter-Duct-Flange/dp/B002OJRC42/ref=pd_sbs_ol_2
> 
> this is the type of thing you need. Either way you need to make sure the filter you get has activated carbon in it or it wont work for what you want it to.


For $60 (Probably $100 w/ shipping.), you can't go wrong.


----------



## bird mcbride (Nov 20, 2010)

irieie said:


> you cut them and then put them in a vase after you harvest? that is pretty interesting i would like to know more about your technique. please explain.


Instead of stop using ferts I use this method to purify them much like dirt farmers use non fert water at the end of their grow. I have clones of different ages going all the time in my F&D lava rock budding system so I don't have time to run straight water. I crop in stages so I'm not stuck cleaning a whole whack of weed all at once, every two weeks. This process gives the weed a good flavour and a good smell after it's cured. I actually don't use a vase I just used that term so the common person will understand. I have a water trough mounted to the wall in my flowering room. It has a float valve, an electronic valve and an upper resivoir that I fill with RO water, all to ensure that the plants don't go dry during this process. It is very important that your plants don't go dry during this process. I first started doing this in the eighties with my outdoor grows but I used spring water back then. RO water does have a better effect than spring water. I always remove my plants when they're done as soon as the lights come on.


----------



## irieie (Nov 20, 2010)

that sounds like a good idea i will try that with one or two of my girls and see how i like the results. thanks for the info. +rep.


----------



## DecimateForce (Nov 24, 2010)

I have found that it is nearly impossible to get rid of the smell completely. I run two 30"X16" active carbon filters which is more than twice what is recommended for my 300 cu.ft. of airspace. My inline fans create strong negative pressure in the room, so I know air is not escaping anywhere. I vent the filtered air up into the attic and it passively goes outside through the attic vents. I don't smell a thing until the last week or two of flowering, when the plants just reek (35 plants). Every so often, during that time, when I pull up to my house, I just faintly get a whiff of ganja in the air. Especially, when the outside air is cool and calm. The truth is, no matter what you do, that distinct pot smell can still be detected by people with a good sense of smell, and no doubt any trained pot smelling dogs.

Even though you may never get the smell to go away completely, active carbon filters are still very effective in reducing the smell 99%. I know my entire block would reek if I wasn't running them.


----------



## aidosmoke (Nov 24, 2010)

hi 
I use a carbon scrubber and two of these and they work great in my grow room. The small one costs 20 pound in the UK. They really have solved my smell issues which were very bad.....

http://www.onaonline.com/index2.html


----------



## Viagro (Nov 25, 2010)

Check this out < $17 delivered, and it works like a charm.








Hamilton Beach 04532 Febreze True Air Odor Eliminator


----------



## RawBudzski (Nov 25, 2010)

simple just spray your favorite cologne on the plants


----------

